# Ultrasound - How Often? & Medication



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

For those of you with Hashi's, I have 2 questions

Prior to starting, I should mention that I have the TPO antibodies, at a level of 130ish (normal is under 30). My TSH fluctuates between 2-4. My FT3 and FT4 are above halfway and are near the upper 1/3 of the ranges (good!). Im a 27 year old male.

My questions:

1)... how often are you having ultrasounds? I had one 5 months ago. No nodules found... Should I be going in for another anytime soon?

2) Medication -- With my T3 and T4 being in the upper 1/3 ranges, should I be receiving medication because I have the antibodies? My Endo and personal doctor both agree that if I take medication, I have the chance of becoming hyper (which makes perfect sense since I have high FT3 and FT4)...

It almost seems like my only option is to wait and see what happens. If i take med's now, Im risking becoming hyper... but if medications will lower my chances of complications (cancer?) in the future, then shouldnt I be taking the meds?

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Negative101 said:


> For those of you with Hashi's, I have 2 questions
> 
> Prior to starting, I should mention that I have the TPO antibodies, at a level of 130ish (normal is under 30). My TSH fluctuates between 2-4. My FT3 and FT4 are above halfway and are near the upper 1/3 of the ranges (good!). Im a 27 year old male.
> 
> ...


Where are the FREE T4 and FREE T3 in the ranges? Can you post results with the ranges please?


----------



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

I dont have the ranges in front of me, but they are in the upper 1/3


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

If your labs are in the upper 1/3, you likely would become hyper on meds.

Medication does not treat the antibodies nor prevent anything, it is replacement for the thyroid dysfunction, if it occurs, as measured by blood work.

If you had no nodules or no other irregularities, you shouldn't need an ultrasound any sooner than a year, longer if your blood work is stable.


----------

